# [RISOLTO]schedulare emerge --sync?

## ThorOdino

Di solito lancio a mano un emerge --sync più o meno ogni due settimane.

Mi chiedo se sia sufficente o se sia meglio schedularne uno con frequenza giornaliera.

----------

## Ic3M4n

dipende da quello che preferisci. ogni 2 settimane avrai il pc che ti dovrà compilare 20 - 30 pacchetti. facendolo a cadenze più ravvicinate il carico dovrebbe essere inferiore. io solitamente faccio il sync giornalmente tramite cron sul server e poi eseguo gli aggiornamenti nella lan ogni due o tre giorni a rotazione sui vari pc.

----------

## codadilupo

un sync al giorno, schedulato a mezzanotte, cosi' il giorno dopo ho il pc pronto per eventuali aggiornamenti, da eseguirsi rigorosamente con -pvt  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Io al momento faccio una volta alla settimana senza grossi drammi  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Anche io circa 1-2 volte alla settimana

----------

## u238

io lo faccio quando non so cosa cosa fare.. quindi ogni giorno   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cristian75

io faccio un emerge sync quasi tutti i giorni poi se ci sono aggiornamenti emergo...

mi piace avere il sistema aggiornato di regola non emergo solo se non ho tempo.

Preferisco poi impegnare il pc 10,20 minuti al giorno che lasciarlo li delle ore a compilare accumulando vari aggiornamenti...

bye

----------

## bandreabis

 *u238 wrote:*   

> io lo faccio quando non so cosa cosa fare.. quindi ogni giorno  

 

Idem con patate. Con contorno di aggiornamento pacchetti.

----------

## Deus Ex

Usando eix, ho un cron job che fa eix-sync ogni mattina, e poi mi invia l'output, per sapere sempre se ho novità o aggiornamenti da fare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

synco generalmente quando non ho la macchina impegnata (già tmpwatch mi pesa  :Razz:  )

per gli aggiornamenti veri e proprio invece decido molto cautamente quali e come

----------

## fejfbo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> per gli aggiornamenti veri e proprio invece decido molto cautamente quali e come

 

Idem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

una/due volte al mese... aggiornamenti mai, solo a certe release di qualche software che ritengo importante avere aggiornato

----------

## ThorOdino

Ok mi sono convinto che una volta al giorno e un aggiornamento alla settimana sia sufficente.

----------

## Mamon

Domanda: ma se un server intranet funziona perfettamente, è tutto configurato nei minimi dettagli e non gli si puo' chiedere di piu', in pratica è davvero eccezionale, stabile e super performante, non ha mai dato problemi e mai richiesto un reboot, conviene aggiornarlo o è meglio che me lo tengo così com'è, funzionante?

----------

## Peach

 *Mamon wrote:*   

> Domanda: ma se un server intranet funziona perfettamente, è tutto configurato nei minimi dettagli e non gli si puo' chiedere di piu', in pratica è davvero eccezionale, stabile e super performante, non ha mai dato problemi e mai richiesto un reboot, conviene aggiornarlo o è meglio che me lo tengo così com'è, funzionante?

 

in quel caso ne farei un problema di sicurezza e basta: ovvero aggiorni quando vedi che ci sono problemi di quel tipo su determinato software che installi.

----------

## Ic3M4n

il discorso lato server è differente da quello lato desktop.

il primo deve garantire i dati presenti e la  sicurezza generale del sistema. io personalmente alcuni aggiornamenti li terrei fatti comunque perchè aggiornare un pc perchè in un determinato momento ti serve un tal supporto che la nuova versione del software xy offre per averla devi aggiornare tutto il pc con i problemi del caso. 

per quanto riguarda invece il lato desktop io prediligo aggiornamenti frequenti, calcolando che utilizzo molti pacchetti in testing ed alcuni su overlay non ancora ufficialmente disponibili. in questo caso quello che entra in gioco è la necessità (voglia) di avere nuove features che le versioni stabili non hanno o cose del genere.

----------

## Sparker

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Ok mi sono convinto che una volta al giorno e un aggiornamento alla settimana sia sufficente.

 

E' inutile fare emerge --sync più spesso dell'aggiornamento.

(Sempre che non vuoi controllare ogni giorno pacchetti che ti interessano particolarmente)

----------

## Onip

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> E' inutile fare emerge --sync più spesso dell'aggiornamento. 

 

Quoto

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> (Sempre che non vuoi controllare ogni giorno pacchetti che ti interessano particolarmente)

 

Per quello c'è sempre http://packages.gentoo.org che fa sicuramente prima di un sync con quello che ci mette l'aggiornamento della cache

Byez

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quello c'è sempre http://packages.gentoo.org che fa sicuramente prima di un sync con quello che ci mette l'aggiornamento della cache
> 
> 

 

Per quanto riguarda l'aggiornamento della cache, ti consiglio l'ultima versione del portage, ci mettera' a dir tanto 2 minuti, ( p3 500)

Per quanto riguarda gli update, ogni giorno alle 9 un cron fa il sync e scarica gli aggiornamenti, poi quando ho tempo seleziono io cosa, 

```
emerge -pvuDt world 
```

valle

----------

## bender86

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   E' inutile fare emerge --sync più spesso dell'aggiornamento.  
> 
> Quoto
> 
>  *Sparker wrote:*   (Sempre che non vuoi controllare ogni giorno pacchetti che ti interessano particolarmente) 
> ...

 

Per aggiornamenti di sicurezza si può guardare anche qui.

----------

## lucapost

sono abbastanza nuovo di gentoo che è installato su un notebook asus A6VC, a me capita di fare un 'emerge -upD world' almeno una volta a settimana,  con relativa compilazione-installazzione notturna.

Ma la mia domanda è: tra tutti i pacchetti che scarico quali sono quelli alla quale devo prestare particolare attenzione riguardo l'installazzione?

Penso di poter includere personalmente xorg visto che l'ultima volta che l'ho aggiornato mi ha creato non pochi problemi...

ed altri quali sono?

----------

## Ic3M4n

gcc python portage baselayout pam in primis direi, sono quelli che possono portare il maggior numero di rogne.

limitanti ma non bloccanti direi i driver per la scheda video ati/nvidia che vanno bene accoppiati alla corretta versione del kernel.

----------

## ThorOdino

A proposito di aggiornamenti esiste un comando emerge che permetta di aggiornare solo quei pacchetti che hanno dei bug di sicurezza? mi sembra di no, ma potrei sbagliarmi. 

Su bagtracq arrivano numerosi avvisi (Gentoo Linux Security Advisory) su possibili bug. Se volessi fare solo questi aggiornamenti, in automatico, con un comando emerge, senza dover leggermi tutti i GLSA che arrivano?

----------

## lucapost

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> gcc python portage baselayout pam in primis direi, sono quelli che possono portare il maggior numero di rogne.
> 
> limitanti ma non bloccanti direi i driver per la scheda video ati/nvidia che vanno bene accoppiati alla corretta versione del kernel.

 

ok, e come devo comportarmi con questi pacchetti? Immagino salvare le configurazioni dove esistono sarebbe una buona partenza, e poi? Per le schede video e relativi driver, ho imparato a salvarmi il vecchio xorg.conf in caso di ripristino delle vecchie versioni, e comunque se ne parla fin troppo in molti forum.

Per gli altri sarebbe utile conoscere un po' di questi dettagli per prevenire futuri scoinvolgimenti del sistema.    :Smile: 

Luca

----------

## Ic3M4n

di solito basta che leggi quanto ti viene stampato a monitor dall'ebuild. 

inoltre l'ultima cosa gravosa è stato il passaggio da gcc 3.3 a 3.4 secondo la gwn il passaggio al 4.1 sarà indolore ed avverrà tra un mesetto o giù di lì.

gli altri li definirei importanti perchè python è il core di portage. il baselayout contiene i vari initscript e cose del genere. un mancato aggiornamento dei file di conf non ti fa avviare qualche servizio il successivo riavvio. in generale direi comunque di leggersi con attenzione l'output di etc-update.

@ThorOdino: che io sappia si possono verificare i glsa con equery.

----------

## Luca89

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> A proposito di aggiornamenti esiste un comando emerge che permetta di aggiornare solo quei pacchetti che hanno dei bug di sicurezza? mi sembra di no, ma potrei sbagliarmi. 

 

```

Syntax: glsa-check <option> [glsa-list]

-l      --list          : list all unapplied GLSA

-d      --dump          : show all information about the given GLSA

        --print

-t      --test          : test if this system is affected by the given GLSA

-p      --pretend       : show the necessary commands to apply this GLSA

-f      --fix           : try to auto-apply this GLSA (experimental)

-i      --inject        : inject the given GLSA into the checkfile

-n      --nocolor       : disable colors (option)

-h      --help          : show this help message

-V      --version       : some information about this tool

-v      --verbose       : print more information (option)

-c      --cve           : show CAN ids in listing mode (option)

glsa-list can contain an arbitrary number of GLSA ids,

filenames containing GLSAs or the special identifiers

'all', 'new' and 'affected'

```

Dovrebbe fare al caso tuo.

----------

## ThorOdino

SI si proprio lui. Solo una domanda, non mi sembra che esegua un controllo on-line, devo aver fatto un sync prima?

----------

## Luca89

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> SI si proprio lui. Solo una domanda, non mi sembra che esegua un controllo on-line, devo aver fatto un sync prima?

 

credo proprio di si, si va a prendere le informazioni dall'albero del portage.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @ThorOdino: che io sappia si possono verificare i glsa con equery.

 

 *equery wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Usage: equery <global-opts> command <local-opts>
> 
> where <global-opts> is one of
> ...

 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, hai perfettamente ragione. qualche tempo fa avevo letto che dovevano implementarlo. per il momento era disponibile al suo posto glsa-check. mi sono confuso e mi ricordavo l'esatto contrario.   :Embarassed: 

----------

